

Ask HN: is there a lower-volume HN feed? - jonathandeamer

Eg. featuring just posts that reach no.1 or similar.  The main feed is slight information overload!
======
what
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best> (Highest voted recent links.)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/active> (Most active current discussions.)

~~~
jonathandeamer
Sorry, I meant feed as in RSS...that content-wise, those are exactly what I'm
looking for. Just wanna get 'em in Google Reader!

------
jonathandeamer
(And my Googling skills have failed me...)

